# bicycle toddler seat



## debfsb (Aug 29, 2008)

what's the best type/brand of bicycle child seat attachment for a toddler? any tips for where to look? or, if anyone loves a particular one?

we'd just be riding around town or on a bike path, and probably using my hybrid bike (not road bike) b/c i feel like i have more control w/ the larger tires. DS is 12 mo.

thanks for any tips.


----------



## mowedpath (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey! I want to know about this too (so I'm bumping it back up)!

Just got the iBert front mount seat, which I thought was going to be best for us. Tried it on my mountain bike and.... um, not sure I like it. I feel a little unstable. I had this expectation that we would be able to commute on the bike to the store, etc., but now it feels like only pleasure cruises are in our future since I don't feel that confident in traffic. Of course we have a lot more practicing to do...

Never tried a rear seat or trailer. Thinking that the rear seat might be better for us. Anyone care to share their experience with biking babes?

(P.S. DS is 19 months)


----------



## seventy (Oct 3, 2007)

subbing...


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

we've had the ibert on our beach cruiser for 1.5 years... love it and use it daily.


----------



## mowedpath (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey thanks Meems -- did it take you long to get comfortable loading your kiddo in and out when you're by yourself? Ever use the cruiser to run errands and haul a little cargo -- bike handled fine? You're pretty comfortable in traffic then? I wish we were outside experimenting more, but it's raining!


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

the ibert was an easy transition. i don't have to bow my legs out at all to accomodate the seat (unlike my friend who has the weeride). i mostly ride in our neighborhood, so little to no traffic, but i easily could manuver in traffic.


----------



## mamalemon (Mar 25, 2008)

We have an I-Bert and a Wee Ride (IBert on my bike and Wee n Dh's). I personally prefer the I-Bert for ease of loading on my cruiser, but DH thinks that it is easier to load the Wee Ride on his mountain bike. Another plus to the Wee Ride is that it lasts quite a bit longer. My 4 year old can still fit in it!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

we have a back-mounted seat..uh..something cheap and generic, LOL! i LOVE it. I didn't think I would, but it is so easy. Ds only weighs 20 lbs, and I don't even feel his weight..I thought I would, but I don't. We take bike rides all teh time now.


----------



## mowedpath (Sep 4, 2007)

I wish I could find something cheap and generic, LOL! The rear seat at our local bike shop was $150 and we got a steal on the iBert on eBay so that swayed us in that direction a bit, plus I was hoping to carry small loads in rear baskets. Now I'm thinking of making a trailer for the bike to carry stuff and keeping the baby up front.

I love this blog, Totcycle: http://totcycle.com/blog/family-biking-ages-stages.html

He has me thinking about having a "burly double kick stand" put on my bike to make loading in and out a little safer. Has anyone done this?


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mowedpath* 
I wish I could find something cheap and generic, LOL! The rear seat at our local bike shop was $150 and we got a steal on the iBert on eBay so that swayed us in that direction a bit, plus I was hoping to carry small loads in rear baskets. Now I'm thinking of making a trailer for the bike to carry stuff and keeping the baby up front.

I love this blog, Totcycle: http://totcycle.com/blog/family-biking-ages-stages.html

He has me thinking about having a "burly double kick stand" put on my bike to make loading in and out a little safer. Has anyone done this?

OMG
Do you somehow live where there is no walmart???







: If so tell me where, lol!! they.ve got em foir $25....

mine is similar to this one
http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Cocoon-Mo.../dp/B000F934W2


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mowedpath* 

Never tried a rear seat or trailer. Thinking that the rear seat might be better for us. Anyone care to share their experience with biking babes?

(P.S. DS is 19 months)

We have a chariot carriers bike trailer that we use with ds who is just about to turn 3! We bought it before he was born along with various accessories and it has been the only stroller/jogger/bike trailer we have ever used. We only have the one child so we haven't run into any squabbles, although ds sometimes tells us off for being 'too bumpy ,mummy' when he is trying to 'read'.
Both DH and I already had high end road bikes and so a bike seat wasn't an option. Also, despite all the biking that it has done, it has only been flipped once when DH clipped the kerb taking the corner onto our street too tightly. DS wasn't even upset! I was!


----------



## mowedpath (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
OMG
Do you somehow live where there is no walmart???







: If so tell me where, lol!! they.ve got em foir $25....

mine is similar to this one
http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Cocoon-Mo.../dp/B000F934W2

OMG I'm dying. LOL. Well, VT tried to keep out the Mart, but we've got a few. Can you believe that I didn't even think to look there--please tell me that doesn't make me a yuppy (albeit a hopelessly broke one)! Thanks for the link!


----------

